# How to protect polished steel from rusting?



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi there
If I were to polish a steel component, how would I protect the steel from rusting? Is it even possible (& being able to retain at least a shiny silver-like finish)?

many thanks!


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Boy that's a toughy....*

I assume that you are talking a mirror bright type of finish on the part. Probably a good clear coat would be the most echonomical way to go. I don't know how well the clear would adhere to a mirror finsish though. But back in the day when polished Alu frames were popular there were a lot of manufacturers that clear coated to protect the frames from corrosion, and it worked quite well. With regular inspection and touch up I think you'd be okay, providing the part isn't a "moving" part of the bike. And of course you'd need to keep the clear our of any threaded holes to prevent binding. But then I'm sure you knew that! 

Good Dirt


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Agreed, some sort of clear coat or lacquer would offer the best protection.

Second best might be multiple coats of paste wax but you are going ot have to put more into maintaining it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Depends on where, and what, it is. I build frames, and leave them raw. Once in a while, I steel wool them, and rub them down with an oily rag, this keeps it to a minimum, without a bunch of fuss. If you were to clearcoat, and it got chipped, and you did not get it right away, you would have rust that you could not easily treat. Tough thing to do I guess. Guns are kept from rusting by oiling the outside, hence my process. You could "blue" it ala guns again, but it would not be as shiny anymore, pretty though!


----------



## meloh1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Chrome it.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Not worth it IMO. The only easy way is to give it a good clear coat or chrome plate it. Of course chrome plating it will mean it looks like chrome rather than polished steel. Keeping raw steel from rusting on something meant to be used outdoors is going to be tough and would need constant, possibly almost near daily care depending where you live. Or you could move to a desert.


----------



## meloh1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Or nickel plate it, not as shiny as chrome.
http://www.bullnet.co.uk/shops/test/nickel.htm


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

I use a product called GLISTEN PC, It's made by POR 15. You can spray it on bare steel and aluminum, I use it on custom bikes I paint to get the ground metal affect.
or you can get it powder coated with clear, that is the strongest way.

later, jim


----------



## Steyr223 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello everyone 
Sorry if I am a little off key but I was led here by Google by asking about metal finishing
I make my own knives with everyday steel I sand them with grits 80 to 3000 
Left to right then top to bottom ( I.e. 80 till all scratches are left to right then 150 till all previous scratches are gone and only top to bottom scratches appear then 220 left and right..etc,etc)
Question was how to coat them and keep the mirror 
I have tried $300.00/qt clear down to cheap stuff and only get spotting or dull ,no more mirror.
Wax works but comes off when handled

I did read that no matter what u do it will still rust do to water vapor being trapped even if u clear powder coat.

But then, how in the hell do they coat ball bearings which are exposed to some of the worst conditions and retain there mirror for years

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well if nothing else comes from bumping a 10 year old thread at least we get to look at some interesting avatars that in today's politically correct world would have been dealt with in short order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well if nothing else comes from bumping a 10 year old thread at least we get to look at some interesting avatars that in today's politically correct world would have been dealt with in short order. :thumbsup:


not only that but a post stating such to follow..:crazy:


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

But can we get a 10 year follow up post of that polished steel frame? My guess is it now has a nice patina.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's great when somebody uses the search function. There's some users that don't - even when it's been suggested to them numerous times. :eekster:

I, personally, am always looking for new ways to deal with raw steel and glad this got bumped. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2016)

true it's great when they do however because the search function doesn't function as efficiently as it should people are able to find specific topics via google far easier than the site itself...this is not new news BTW.

as for always looking for new ways to protect raw steal, there's not much new in this arena for the past umteen years to date.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder how well VpCl tech would work. I use Bulfrog brand stuff that uses this in my tool boxes, closet, car parts storage and electronic equipment used at seashore places. It's meant for enclosed spaces though, don't know how long or well the protection lasts when you take the part out into open. 


nvphatty said:


> as for always looking for new ways to protect raw steal, there's not much new in this arena for the past umteen years to date.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> not only that but a post stating such to follow..:crazy:


That's just ludicrous posting.

Now I'm thinking of changing my avatar to one like painterdude above. I bet that would get axed in a hurry. I guess some get a pass because they chose such an avatar before the clean up on aisle 4.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> true it's great when they do however because the search function doesn't function as efficiently as it should people are able to find specific topics via google far easier than the site itself...this is not new news BTW.
> 
> as for always looking for new ways to protect raw steal, there's not much new in this arena for the past umteen years to date.


Yeah, I complete agree. Very frustrating search function here.

I've used this stuff called krud kutter. Waiting to see how long before rust starts creeping in again.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> I've used this stuff called krud kutter. Waiting to see how long before rust starts creeping in again.


You must be referring to this stuff: The Must for Rust - Rust Remover & Inhibitor

I use regular Krud Kutter to clean stuff like cabinet doors before sanding painting.

I've used this stuff on a stripped chrome frame and it hasn't rusted in years*. I still wonder if it really works.

*It's been sitting in the house and not exposed to moisture, so that night be why.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> You must be referring to this stuff: The Must for Rust - Rust Remover & Inhibitor
> 
> I use regular Krud Kutter to clean stuff like cabinet doors before sanding painting.
> 
> ...


It's metal clean and etch version. I have a raw steel handrail so I've tried wax and upkeep was brutal. I'm trying everything to avoid painting it. Probably should have sprung for stainless right off. Lesson learned!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> It's metal clean and etch version. I have a raw steel handrail so I've tried wax and upkeep was brutal. I'm trying everything to avoid painting it. Probably should have sprung for stainless right off. Lesson learned!


Try the stuff I linked to:https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/rust-inhibitor/

Then we'll know if it works. And if it does we can recommend it to others. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Try the stuff I linked to:https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/rust-inhibitor/
> 
> Then we'll know if it works. And if it does we can recommend it to others. :thumbsup:


It doesn't say if it's like a rust reformer that turns the steel black...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's just ludicrous posting.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of changing my avatar to one like painterdude above. I bet that would get axed in a hurry. I guess some get a pass because they chose such an avatar before the clean up on aisle 4.


thing one & thing two, green eggs n ham.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> thing one & thing two, green eggs n ham.


Post the photo in that avatar and watch what happens. Double standards and turned heads rampant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Post the photo in that avatar and watch what happens. Double standards and turned heads rampant.


me likes it too much to change, beside i doubt i'll remember how to change it back..:eekster:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nobody here is trying to be unfair. Just report the person with the offending avatar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

girlonbike said:


> Nobody here is trying to be unfair. Just report the person with the offending avatar.


my guess would be painterdude.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> my guess would be painterdude.


Actually >






<<What is that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Actually What is that?


spongebill squarehead??


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Actually >
> View attachment 1107291
> <<What is that?


It's angry... 
It represents GoB's ability to be cute and tough at the same time. 
Cute, but with tough scowl.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Grrrrr...purrrrrrr..and it wears boots at the airport.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Nobody here is trying to be unfair. Just report the person with the offending avatar.


or just repeatedly cry about it in a passive aggressive way...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> or just repeatedly cry about it in a passive aggressive way...


I tried that, it didn't work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I tried that, it didn't work.


ya think?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

You can spray rust protection products on frame 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Picard said:


> You can spray rust protection products on frame


Just dip your whole bike in waste motor oil every now and then. I guess new oil would be more satisfying if you feel it's worthy of the expense.

I enjoy replying to 10 year old posts.


----------



## eaglelover_200359 (1 mo ago)

hi i'm frank i have a pair of shackler would you think rain x would be perfict thing to keep it from rusting


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

eaglelover_200359 said:


> hi i'm frank i have a pair of shackler would you think rain x would be perfict thing to keep it from rusting


here we go with the bots again...


----------

